# Application for visa 190 however my wife is pregnant



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,
I need a urgent help regarding 190/189 PR visa. I am here on 457 and was planning to apply for pr however my wife is pregnant and won't be able to go thru the medical checks. 

I want to know if I can still proceed with the application since my wife would be a co applicant. The delivery would be somewhere in november so in case the health checks are mandatory we wont be able to process until then. My ques

1. Is a health check mandatory?
2. Can there be a waiver for a pregnant lady?
3. Does the CO hold the application in case health check is mandatory?
4. Is there a risk that application can be completely rejected?

I really want to apply before any further changes.

Thanks,
Ozsydney


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Ozsydney said:


> Hi,
> I need a urgent help regarding 190/189 PR visa. I am here on 457 and was planning to apply for pr however my wife is pregnant and won't be able to go thru the medical checks.
> 
> I want to know if I can still proceed with the application since my wife would be a co applicant. The delivery would be somewhere in november so in case the health checks are mandatory we wont be able to process until then. My ques
> ...


1. Yes.
2. No.
3. Yes. CO will hold your application until the baby is born and all the necessary Medical checks are done.
4. Pregnancy and new born child doesn't affect your application in anyway except for some delays.

I hope it helps.

Thanks


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks msvayani for the info....However, somewhere in this forum i have read that there might be a chance for rejection since it will be on hold for a long time. pls advise.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

As long as your CO is agreed to hold your application, it wont be rejected. Just make sure you inform your CO regarding the expected date of baby's birth.

See this post from another member of this forum:
_(His CO clearly stated that the application will not be affected by the pregnancy (apart from obvious time delays))_
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...hen-apply-visa-wife-pregnant.html#post1088678 




Ozsydney said:


> Thanks msvayani for the info....However, somewhere in this forum i have read that there might be a chance for rejection since it will be on hold for a long time. pls advise.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ozsydney said:


> Hi,
> 1. Is a health check mandatory?
> *
> Yes*
> ...


My answers in red


----------



## uFarooq (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear All,

I have similar situation. I lodged my visa application on 9th May. CO was assigned on 4th June and he requested PCC & Medicals. When we went for Medicals we discovered my wife got pregnent and we have to wait for her delivery till Feb 2014. Now my CO informed me must to wait till baby birth. Now I have a question. MY Skills Assesssment and IELTS going to expire on Feb 2014. Will they consider the validify of IETLS And skills assessment at the time of lodgment of visa application Or at the time when they evalute the entire application.

Please help 

Regards,
UFAR


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

Hi,
I have a similar situation as well. I lodged my app in Sep'12 and currently SC is underway. My wife is now expecting and delivery is in Jan 2014. I have informed the CO yesterday and now waiting for his reply. I have also asked him whether or not I can go for the medical now or wait for his call.
As soon as I get response from him I will share!


----------



## CoolVooky (Sep 5, 2014)

Avatar82 said:


> Hi,
> I have a similar situation as well. I lodged my app in Sep'12 and currently SC is underway. My wife is now expecting and delivery is in Jan 2014. I have informed the CO yesterday and now waiting for his reply. I have also asked him whether or not I can go for the medical now or wait for his call.
> As soon as I get response from him I will share!


Hi Avatar82, 
Even I have similar situation as well, :bump2:I lodged my app Aug'14 and we are unaware that my wife is pregnant - Due on Apr'15. We have done with our PCC and I have done with my medicals. My wife cannot take her X-ray and therefore, we have informed the same to our CO. My wife have even taken her X-ray/medicals on May'14 for her 457 visa, still CO did not accept her previous X-ray test results and asking us to wait till she deliver the baby . After delivery she need to take her medicals along with our baby Passport + Medicals..  :fingerscrossed: Till then our case wil b on hold :'( :ban:

Kindly share us your suggestions, experience and CO response on your case..:hail:

Cheers!
Vooky :yo:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Ozsydney said:


> Hi,
> I need a urgent help regarding 190/189 PR visa. I am here on 457 and was planning to apply for pr however my wife is pregnant and won't be able to go thru the medical checks.
> 
> I want to know if I can still proceed with the application since my wife would be a co applicant. The delivery would be somewhere in november so in case the health checks are mandatory we wont be able to process until then. My ques
> ...



1- Yes

2- Yes, if she has not lived a total of 90 days (accumulated not consecutive) in the last five years in a TB high risk country, otherwise, no

3- Yes

4- because of pregnancy, no such risk. People get pregnant, they do not expect visa applicants to live the life of celibate monks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

In other words, if your wife lived in any of these countries (or more than one of them) for a combined total of 90 days in the last five years, there will NOT be a waiver : 

Afghanistan, Angola, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Bangladesh,
Belarus, Benin, Bhutan, Bolivia, Botswana, Brunei Darussalam,
Bulgaria, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cambodia, Cameroon, Cape Verde,
Central African Republic, Chad, China (People’s Republic of),
Comoros, Congo (Republic of the), Cote d’Ivoire (Ivory Coast),
Croatia, Democratic People’s Republic of Korea (North Korea),
Democratic Republic of the Congo (Zaire), Djibouti, Dominican
Republic, East Timor (Timor Leste), Ecuador, El Salvador, Equatorial
Guinea, Eritrea, Estonia, Ethiopia, French Guiana, Gabon, Gambia,
Georgia, Ghana, Guatemala, Guinea, Guinea-Bissau, Guyana, Haiti,
Honduras, Hong Kong SAR of the PRC, India, Indonesia, Iraq,
Kazakhstan, Kenya, Kiribati, Kosovo, Kyrgyzstan, Lao People’s
Democratic Republic, Latvia, Lesotho, Liberia, Lithuania, Macau SAR
of the PRC, Madagascar, Malawi, Malaysia, Mali, Marshall Islands,
Mayotte, Mauritania, Melanesia, Micronesia (Federated States of),
Moldova, Mongolia, Morocco, Mozambique, Myanmar (Burma),
Namibia, Nauru, Nepal, Nicaragua, Niger, Nigeria, Niue, Northern
Mariana Islands, Pakistan, Palau (Republic of), Papua New Guinea,
Paraguay, Peru, Philippines, Pleasant Island, Qatar, Republic of
Korea (South Korea), Reunion Islands, Romania, Russian Federation,
Rwanda, Sao Tome and Principe, Saudi Arabia, Senegal, Sierra
Leone, Solomon Islands, Somalia, South Africa, Sri Lanka, Sudan,
Suriname, Swaziland, Taiwan, Tajikistan, Tanzania, Thailand, Tibet,
Togo, Tokelau, Turkmenistan, Tuvalu, Uganda, Ukraine, Uzbekistan,
Vanuatu, Vietnam, Wallis and Futuna, Islands, Yemen, Zambia,
Zimbabwe.


----------

